# HELP Family sponsored visa (subclass 600)



## Cathy (Aug 13, 2014)

Hi everyone! 

My sister who's already an Australian Citizen lodged my application last June 2014. After 2 weeks from lodging, she got an email from CO that my application is a valid application. I am about to stay for 3 months ( sept.1-dec.1,2014). Until now there's no further email from my CO. My sister already emailed my CO about the status of my application but there's no reply until now (she just got the auto reply email). 

Here are my questions: 
1. How long does the subclass 600 visa be given? After lodging.
2. Given than I got a reply that my application is a valid application, does that mean my visa application won't be denied?

Thanks
Cath


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

Cathy said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> My sister who's already an Australian Citizen lodged my application last June 2014. After 2 weeks from lodging, she got an email from CO that my application is a valid application. I am about to stay for 3 months ( sept.1-dec.1,2014). Until now there's no further email from my CO. My sister already emailed my CO about the status of my application but there's no reply until now (she just got the auto reply email).
> 
> ...


Hi Cathy
What country did you lodge your application in?


----------



## Cathy (Aug 13, 2014)

aussiesteve said:


> Hi Cathy
> What country did you lodge your application in?


Hi Aussiesteve! My sister lodge my application in Australia.

Thanks
Cathy


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

Cathy said:


> Hi Aussiesteve! My sister lodge my application in Australia.
> 
> Thanks
> Cathy


Hi Cathy I should have asked what country you were from as well as that will have a bearing on the processing time.


----------



## Cathy (Aug 13, 2014)

aussiesteve said:


> Hi Cathy I should have asked what country you were from as well as that will have a bearing on the processing time.


Hi again aussiesteve, i am from the Philippines.

Thanks
Cathy


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

Cathy said:


> Hi again aussiesteve, i am from the Philippines.
> 
> Thanks
> Cathy


Ok Cathy
That seems a rather long time waiting for an answer. We have sponsored a number of my wife's brothers and sisters on tourist visas at various times and have always had an approval with in 2 to 3 weeks.Be aware that sometimes they will ask for a security deposit. Usually it is if you are a young single female, but once we had to pay $15000 each for my wife's brother and his wife . They charged is $5000 for their infant daughter.
If your sister made the application I would be getting her to make enquires as to the delay


----------



## Cathy (Aug 13, 2014)

aussiesteve said:


> Ok Cathy
> That seems a rather long time waiting for an answer. We have sponsored a number of my wife's brothers and sisters on tourist visas at various times and have always had an approval with in 2 to 3 weeks.Be aware that sometimes they will ask for a security deposit. Usually it is if you are a young single female, but once we had to pay $15000 each for my wife's brother and his wife . They charged is $5000 for their infant daughter.
> If your sister made the application I would be getting her to make enquires as to the delay


Thanks for your reply. The money for bond is always ready, we are just waiting for the CO's go signal. As of now, there's no new email from the CO. The only email we received from the CO is just the email about the validity of my application. My sister also asked about the status of my application few weeks ago, until now there's no reply.

Thanks
Cathy


----------



## Cathy (Aug 13, 2014)

aussiesteve said:


> Ok Cathy
> That seems a rather long time waiting for an answer. We have sponsored a number of my wife's brothers and sisters on tourist visas at various times and have always had an approval with in 2 to 3 weeks.Be aware that sometimes they will ask for a security deposit. Usually it is if you are a young single female, but once we had to pay $15000 each for my wife's brother and his wife . They charged is $5000 for their infant daughter.
> If your sister made the application I would be getting her to make enquires as to the delay


Is it true that there's a long que for visa applications lately? I read it from one commentor in this website.

Thanks
Cathy


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

Cathy said:


> Is it true that there's a long que for visa applications lately? I read it from one commentor in this website.
> 
> Thanks
> Cathy


Hi Cathy
The delay in visas is for other types of visas not 600.
I would get your sister to check her emails etc incase she overlooked a reply. If no answer contact them again.


----------



## Cathy (Aug 13, 2014)

aussiesteve said:


> Hi Cathy
> The delay in visas is for other types of visas not 600.
> I would get your sister to check her emails etc incase she overlooked a reply. If no answer contact them again.


Thanks again. My sister called today and she was told that my application is still on process.

Cathy


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Cathy said:


> Is it true that there's a long que for visa applications lately? I read it from one commentor in this website.
> 
> Thanks
> Cathy


I know of a couple of people who have gotten family sponsored visitor visas lately and they took less than a week to get them.

Sorry but you just have to wait. Maybe the visas is faster when it is a spouse compared to a sibling.


----------



## Cathy (Aug 13, 2014)

Mish said:


> I know of a couple of people who have gotten family sponsored visitor visas lately and they took less than a week to get them.
> 
> Sorry but you just have to wait. Maybe the visas is faster when it is a spouse compared to a sibling.


Hi there Mish!

My sister called yesterday and she was told that my application is still on process. I'm just a bit concern because my travel date i put on my application is from sept.1 to dec.1,2014 and thats few days from now.

Thanks
Cathy


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Cathy said:


> Hi there Mish!
> 
> My sister called yesterday and she was told that my application is still on process. I'm just a bit concern because my travel date i put on my application is from sept.1 to dec.1,2014 and thats few days from now.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately all you can do is wait. Maybe they are still looking into it and there is something of concern.


----------



## Cathy (Aug 13, 2014)

Mish said:


> Unfortunately all you can do is wait. Maybe they are still looking into it and there is something of concern.


For now, all i have to do is to wait for the CO's email. =)

I have a question. If the CO will ask for bond, are we gonna transact it online or my sister will go to the bank?

Thanks
Cathy


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Cathy said:


> For now, all i have to do is to wait for the CO's email. =)
> 
> I have a question. If the CO will ask for bond, are we gonna transact it online or my sister will go to the bank?
> 
> ...


Sorry I don't know. I have never done a family sponsored visa. Maybe someone else like aussiesteve can answer that one.


----------



## Cathy (Aug 13, 2014)

Mish said:


> Sorry I don't know. I have never done a family sponsored visa. Maybe someone else like aussiesteve can answer that one.


No worries =) thanks a lot.

Cathy


----------



## Cathy (Aug 13, 2014)

aussiesteve said:


> Hi Cathy
> The delay in visas is for other types of visas not 600.
> I would get your sister to check her emails etc incase she overlooked a reply. If no answer contact them again.


 Hi again aussiesteve!

Can i ask what will be the process for giving the bond? Do we have to go to the bank and deposit or we will just transact in thru online banking? Thanks a lot.

Cathy


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

Cathy said:


> Hi again aussiesteve!
> 
> Can i ask what will be the process for giving the bond? Do we have to go to the bank and deposit or we will just transact in thru online banking? Thanks a lot.
> 
> Cathy


Hi Cathy
They will send your sister a letter with the banking details and the reference number. She will need to go to the Commonwealth Bank of Australia and pay the money and they will give her a receipt. 
I then contacted the department and confirmed that I had paid and the visa was issued.
I don't know about online payment as it was such a large amount it was not feasible for me


----------



## Cathy (Aug 13, 2014)

aussiesteve said:


> Hi Cathy
> They will send your sister a letter with the banking details and the reference number. She will need to go to the Commonwealth Bank of Australia and pay the money and they will give her a receipt.
> I then contacted the department and confirmed that I had paid and the visa was issued.
> I don't know about online payment as it was such a large amount it was not feasible for me


Thanks a lot! I will tell my sister about this.

Thanks Again
Cathy


----------

